# How do I get her to bond and listen to my girls



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

treats. lots and lots of treats!


----------



## pupcake's mom (Aug 12, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> treats. lots and lots of treats!


We haven't done treats yet but clearly she is a food motivated puppy. Should they just use her kibble or are there puppy friendly treats?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with FM - lots of treats, lots of kindness, lots of fun, and a little firmness when necessary. There are loads of puppy friendly treats (and lots of good recipes to make your own) - but you could use part of her kibble ration if she likes it. Nine is very young to be in charge of a growing pup, though, and Diva is definitely too young to be expected to protect anyone! I think that at the moment you need to give her time to settle in and get to know you all - and for your daughters to get to know her. Perhaps they could go with you to puppy classes, and help in her training?


----------



## pupcake's mom (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh yes I agree. I guess I should have specified when they're both older. Right now my 9 year old doesn't walk anywhere by herself or with a friend. We just want to train the girls and the dog to walk nicely together and to get Diva to actually listen to my 6 year old instead of thinking she's just another puppy. lol


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

have your daughter take her in an obedience class. 

1- it will teach your daughter how to handle a dog (and at 9 she's ready for this- my daughter is 10) 

2- it gives them time together

Same thing i got my lil guy 'for the kids' but now divorced- they are with their dad 1/2 the time. He sleeps in my bed (when we first got him he slept in one of their beds almost every night)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Have them feed the dogs. Everyday - this is a sure fix to bonding. Have them fix the food and place it and pick up. It becomes "their" ritual daily. High value treats like hot dogs are excellent. Have them do some nightly obedience with them for an easy 5 minutes a day on a short leash. 

I think their age is a good age to share responsibility and ownership. Its a progression to more on what the girls can handle. My daughter was pretty mature and she would show it every chance she got. They become very proud when they can get the dogs to so things for them.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

If you want Diva to be the "girls" dog, then the girls need to do everything for the dog. They need to feed her, potty her, groom her, train her etc. You need to step back and let them do all the work. Diva should be crated in their room and eventually sleep in there.


----------



## pupcake's mom (Aug 12, 2010)

cbrand said:


> If you want Diva to be the "girls" dog, then the girls need to do everything for the dog. They need to feed her, potty her, groom her, train her etc. You need to step back and let them do all the work. Diva should be crated in their room and eventually sleep in there.


More great advice. Now currently she doesn't sleep through the night so I thought about moving her to my oldest's room once she can sleep until 6:30. Do you think I can do that easily?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

pupcake's mom said:


> More great advice. Now currently she doesn't sleep through the night so I thought about moving her to my oldest's room once she can sleep until 6:30. Do you think I can do that easily?


How old is Diva now? What time is she getting up?


----------



## pupcake's mom (Aug 12, 2010)

cbrand said:


> How old is Diva now? What time is she getting up?


She's almost 13 weeks and she goes to bed around 10 and gets up to go out at around 5:30.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

pupcake's mom said:


> She's almost 13 weeks and she goes to bed around 10 and gets up to go out at around 5:30.


I think she and your daughter are old enough to meet in the middle.  Put her in your daughter's room and keep her in a crate until 6:00a.m.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My husband loves our dogs but he is always complaining that they seem to like me more than him.

I am much more fun. I get down on the floor and be on their level. I cook for them and take them to the park and doggie school. I hand feed sometimes. I have hide n seek treat time. Of course they are gonna love me. He pets them on the couch during a commercial, but when his show comes back on, he tells them to "go lay down!"


----------



## pupcake's mom (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Cbrand. I moved her crate in to her new digs with my daughter. Fingers crossed it goes well tonight.  My daughter is overjoyed to have her move in.


----------



## pupcake's mom (Aug 12, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> My husband loves our dogs but he is always complaining that they seem to like me more than him.


It's the same way in our house. My mini is very very spoiled by me and no matter how hard the girls try he won't sleep with them. I promised myself I wouldn't make Diva the same way but it's so hard when I'm the one who gives them the most attention all day.


----------



## Jazztoon (May 27, 2010)

I dunno. If you had teenagers, I would say it would make more sense. But with your children's ages, I wouldn't expect too much, especially with the 6 year old. My DD is 6 and I have had her do some of the feedings, play with the dog and do some obedience training. But she's just too young to really take on much and, ultimately the dog can tell that I'm the boss LOL. She also has many "child" moments that the dog would rather not deal with and that make me not trust her 100% just due to knowing there's natural immaturity there. That doesn't mean that she and the dog aren't well bonded. They are and he loves the kids and gets very excited when she comes home from school. He also does listen to her commands, but ultimately ... it's me he follows around and goes to for his needs.

I think a 9 year old could do a lot more, but still with a puppy and children that age, you'll be the "momma." Having her do obedience classes with the dog sounds like a great idea, though I image you still have to go with them, but you can take a back seat as much as possible. That should help.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

pupcake's mom said:


> We haven't done treats yet but clearly she is a food motivated puppy. Should they just use her kibble or are there puppy friendly treats?


I think for sure use the kibble actually have the kids feed all the kibble to the dog throught the day, why let the floor feed your dog all the time.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

When establishing that bond, the dog is going to bond most with the one who interracts with it the most. What I would do is tether the dog in the house to the older daughter. Meaning, as soon as the child gets home, the dog is leashed (even in the house) with that daughter. They do homework, chores, playtime, light training, etc., together. And having both daughters feed and clean up after the dog (with mom supervision/guidance) is important. But tethering will help to establish the bond and the routine. And I would have the dog sleep in the kennel in the child's room, unless the dog is crying at night ... then that's not fair to the child.


----------

